# Maui Schooner Vote



## Kauai Kid (Oct 12, 2010)

We own two weeks every year at the Schooner and mailed our NO vote yesterday.  It will cost us $4900 if the assessment is approved. 


Sterling


----------



## mlpmd56 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Absolutely NO*

I mailed our card today as well.  Currently only own 1 week annual 2 bedroom.  I am actually going to be there on the 13th of November when they reveal the results.  I will post to TUG as soon as I know anything.
Hopefully it will not pass, I don't have extra money for this!  If it fails, and they take any input from the audience, I will be sure to mention what I learned here about the update of Maui Hill, etc., only costing a fraction of this.  Did they even consider only replacing countertops and cabinets?  Other than TUG, does anybody have a feel for if this will pass?  I can't believe in this economy they will get approval.  Marcy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 12, 2010)

If it doesn't pass, what happens to the usability of the resort?


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 12, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> If it doesn't pass, what happens to the usability of the resort?



That's a great question.   From the sounds of the size of the assessment, there may also be a sharp increase in foreclosures.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 12, 2010)

My wife and I were at the Schooner in January 2010.  The place was very satisfactory.  

My brother was along for the first time and didn't complain about anything at the Schooner.

I asked the Board of Directors for a list of the improvements I'd see for almost $5k and have gotten no response.  Sent the request about Oct 4th.

I don't understand why the Board of Directors thinks the resort needs a $16,500,000 renovation.  I don't.

They need to go back to the drawing board and stop the gold plating.  Times are tough.

Thank goodness it is an owner controlled resort. 

Sterling


----------



## nazclk (Oct 13, 2010)

*Vote*

My NO vote went in, I just can't see that amount of an assessment when the units are selling for $200 on ebay. They may go back up if the assessment is voted down.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 13, 2010)

Just talked to my CPA brother and he said will the value increase $2450?
Will I get $2450 more worth of pleasure?

Answers: NO, NO


It is a beautiful resort as is.


Sterling


----------



## Sis and Bro Schooner (Oct 13, 2010)

*Maui Schooner Refurbishment*

My brother and I own four weeks at the Schooner. As of today we have not received any information on the assessment. Too many unanswered questions such as what happens to the resort should the refurbishment go forward. Does it close down during this time? Great to find this site. We will be voting NO as well.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to TUG the friendly, helpful group (99.44% of the time):

You should have received the info by now.  You need to contact the resort to get a ballot.

They will not shut down during the remodel, if approved.

Join TUG, money well spent.  You won't regret it.


Sterling


----------



## nazclk (Oct 14, 2010)

*Cost*

In this market you will be lucky to get $10 of it back.  Hawaii is the cheapest on the resale market that I have seen in 15 years of timesharing.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is the latest, 10/14, on the Schooner.   Sterling

Aloha Maui Schooner Owners,

On October 4, 2010, a ballot was mailed requesting your approval to proceed with an interior refurbishment of the Maui Schooner, costing approximately $6.9M. I ask that you strongly consider approving this request and turning in your ballot. In order for this effort to be successful, we need 50 percent + 1 of all owners to approve this refurbishment. Not just 50 percent +1 of those that voted, but 50 percent +1 of ALL owners.

In the total assessment, we built in a small amount for construction contingencies and a prudent amount for bad debt based on industry standards. Our bids are very competitive, and I can confidently say that now is the best time to move forward based on the contractor and furniture pricing.
Below are some bullet points regarding where we have been and why we are asking for your approval to proceed:

    * We conducted a survey of owners in 2007 asking what needed to be changed at the Maui Schooner Resort. Overwhelmingly, improving the condition of the kitchens and bathrooms was the top priority.
    * We selected an owner’s committee to work with a licensed designer to create a design concept and to ensure materials selected were durable and best for the long-term maintenance of the units.
    * We constructed a model unit (B101) as a proof of concept, and to look for unforeseen costs and to obtain owner feedback. We have received many positive comments from owners regarding the model unit and have been encouraged to proceed.
    * We prepared detailed construction drawings and specifications as well as furniture specifications for the bid.
    * The project was bid to eight selected bidders both on the mainland and on-island to get best pricing. The bidders were thoroughly vetted and an on-island contractor has been selected.
    * We worked extensively with Maui County to obtain the necessary permits and to get them to agree that many of the permits they demanded at first were not necessary, thus avoiding considerable expense in permit fees and additional resort modifications.
    * We initiated letters of intent to be signed pending owner approval.

The board realizes that we are in a depressed economy and that this may not be the best time financially for our owners. However, the down market has enabled us to get some significantly lower pricing. The board has struggled with this issue for the past year and has looked at ways to reduce costs. Kitchens and baths are the most expensive areas to refurbish and even if we choose inferior quality items, the savings are minimal. We all agree that it is time to ask the owners what they would like to do: proceed or not to proceed. We are putting this decision before you now.

The cost breakdown per interval is as follows:
Unit Type	Every-year cost per interval	Every-other-year cost per interval
One-bedroom unit	$1700	$850
Two-bedroom unit	$2450	$1225
Three-bedroom unit	$3050	$1525

Once again, I request you cast your ballot in favor of the refurbishment and return it by November 12, 2010. Sending in your ballot is the only way your board can truly understand our owner’s desires.

> Click here for Q&A about the Refurbishment Assessment

Sincerely,

Greg Gfeller
President Maui Schooner


----------



## chester1122 (Oct 15, 2010)

I just bought Maui Schooner (ouch) and have have been hit by assessments on two of my other properties over the last year.

It does appear that you have done your homework - although the upgrades for my Bay Club and Maui Lea were significatly less.

Is there an option to spread the "special" assessments over a longer period to reduce the impact on our already stretched pocket books.

You might stand a better chance of getting this passed.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 15, 2010)

No, there is not an option to spread the assessments over a longer time period.

Sterling


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sounds like a catch-22.  I doubt that 50%+1 of the owners will vote for such an assessment.  Perhaps the HOA should simply increase the annual maintenance fees and add a reserve fund to accrue for such improvements.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 15, 2010)

If the Board of Directors had budgeted properly there never should have been a need for a special assessment.

Obviously, the maintenance fee was too low.


Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 15, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> If the Board of Directors had budgeted properly there never should have been a need for a special assessment.
> 
> Obviously, the maintenance fee was too low.
> 
> ...


And if memory serves, in past discussions of annual fees at Hawaii resorts, Maui Schooner has often been cited as an example of a well-run resort with lower annual fees.


----------



## KulaBoyz (Oct 16, 2010)

*Assessment IS too High*

I think the resort is very usable as is.. it is definitely nice, but it would be better with some repairs/improvements.

It does NOT need a remodel...AKA refurbishment.

New sinks, paint... new counter tops and  some new furniture, maybe.  

At a price not much more than annual dues, I would support an improvement.

52 weeks times $1000 is $52,000.  Even in Maui you can get something done for that amount of money... especially when you are doing it over 50 times.

Good luck.  If this passes, I think there will be a lot of people dumping their weeks on the Associations doorstep.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 16, 2010)

nazclk said:


> My NO vote went in, I just can't see that amount of an assessment when the units are selling for $200 on ebay. They may go back up if the assessment is voted down.




You are way way too high.  2 br 2 bath every year on ebay for $21 on 10/16/10


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think it will pass.

I agree with you.  $1000 spruce up per week I'd vote yes.

Shower doors rather than curtains. yes. Material $100 Labor $100.  Any home handyman can do it.  I have myself.  Cost per week $200/50=$4

Have got no reply from the board of directors regarding what we'll get for $2450 per week.


Sterling


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope we traders don't lose access to a great resort. I don't think it needs much and I loved it there.
Liz


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish the board of directors would have presented a list to the owners and the cost for various improvements, then let us vote for options:

A.  Strip wall paper & paint+remove mini tub & install shower=$A/wk owned

B.  All of A plus shower doors and kitchen new counter tops=$B/wk owned

C.  A+B+new sinks & new kitchen cabinets=$C/wk owned

D.  A+B+C+24 hr his & hers massage service=$$$$ DIVORCE  :hysterical:

It really bugs me that the board of directors won't respond to my request.  "What am I getting for $2450?"  


Sterling


----------



## billeboy (Oct 17, 2010)

*Special Assessment .... Maui Schooner*

MARCY AS SOON AS I RECEIVE MY BALLOTS IS WILL TOO BE VOTING NO .... I HAVE EXPRESSED THIS TO THE BOARD WHO ARE NO BEING VERY TRANSPARENT IN TRYING TO PUSH THIS VOTE THROUGH.  THE PRES. IS BEING VERY ONE SIDED WHEN HE IS ASKED FOR OUR SUPPORT.  THERE HAS NEVER BE ANYTHING MENTIONED AS TO THE DOWN SIDE OF THIS VENTURE.  IE YOU CAN BUY A WEEK ON E-BAY FOR ONE DOLLAR AND ALL THE TRANSFER FEES ARE LOOKED AFTER.  BILL





mlpmd56 said:


> I mailed our card today as well.  Currently only own 1 week annual 2 bedroom.  I am actually going to be there on the 13th of November when they reveal the results.  I will post to TUG as soon as I know anything.
> Hopefully it will not pass, I don't have extra money for this!  If it fails, and they take any input from the audience, I will be sure to mention what I learned here about the update of Maui Hill, etc., only costing a fraction of this.  Did they even consider only replacing countertops and cabinets?  Other than TUG, does anybody have a feel for if this will pass?  I can't believe in this economy they will get approval.  Marcy


----------



## billeboy (Oct 17, 2010)

*Special Assessment .... Maui Schooner*

If The Vote Is Pasted By 51% And 49% Say No A Refuse To Pay The Special Assessment And Opt Out Of Any Further Use Of The Schooner Does This Mean That The 51% Have To Pay The Total Costs.  If The Pres. And His Present Board Have Their Was I Would Say They Are No Prepared To Back Down From Their Original Plan. Just Asking.  They Are On A Break Away And Are Refusing To Listen Or Answer These Questions.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 17, 2010)

billeboy said:


> If The Vote Is Pasted By 51% And 49% Say No A Refuse To Pay The Special Assessment And Opt Out Of Any Further Use Of The Schooner Does This Mean That The 51% Have To Pay The Total Costs.  If The Pres. And His Present Board Have Their Was I Would Say They Are No Prepared To Back Down From Their Original Plan. Just Asking.  They Are On A Break Away And Are Refusing To Listen Or Answer These Questions.



Billeboy:  The board does not have its way since the resort is owned by the owners not the board of directors.  If 51% vote yes then everyone would have to pay the special assessment.

I have no idea why the BOD won't respond to questions.


Sterling


----------



## KulaBoyz (Oct 18, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> Billeboy:  The board does not have its way since the resort is owned by the owners not the board of directors.  If 51% vote yes then everyone would have to pay the special assessment.
> 
> I have no idea why the BOD won't respond to questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 18, 2010)

I sent an email to Nancy, the manager of the resort today.

Simply asked what improvements will we see for $2450?

If I get a reply I'll post it.

Sterling


----------



## nazclk (Oct 19, 2010)

*Vote count*

When will we know if it passed.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 20, 2010)

*Maui Schooner Manager Response*

Following is the response from the Schooner Manager:

aloha, please look at our web site for before and after pictures.... what we get is a brand new renovated room....very nice
nancy


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 21, 2010)

From the Schooner Flyer:  Photos of the renovated model are posted at www.mauischooner.com/owners/refurbishment

"Enclosed is your ballot, which we encourage every owner to return by Nov 12, 2010.  

In accordance with the owner's association bylaws, 50%+1 of all owners must approve the project for it to move forward and for special assessments to be levied.  

A special owners meeting will be held at the resort on Nov 13, 2010 to announce the results of the owner's balloting.  

If approved special assessment notices will be mailed to owners soon thereafter.  

As is the policy for annual maintenance fees, the special assessment must be paid before owners may reserve or use their interval weeks in 2011."

Sterling


----------



## CarolinaBlueEyes (Oct 26, 2010)

*Glad I found you*

We also are owners and today's letter makes me wonder what land of unicorns and rainbows they are living in. 

In my world there is a recession and to ask for that right after the holidays and the ridiculous threat of " we will never get a deal like this again " just makes me wonder about this board.

The first was shot down.. Let's hope this continues!

Now is not the time!


----------



## CarolinaBlueEyes (Oct 26, 2010)

*Payment*

It's not a matter of won't pay.. We can't.. Our business is down over 30%. I'm all for the improvements you all mentioned but can the people who count the ballots be trusted? Even that was mentioned. After reading today's email and this little gem
If you got that far in the email.

What a load of nonsense 
******************************

It is your choice to approve it or not to approve it. It will never be any less expensive than it is now, due to the current economy. Will it raise the value of your investment? Maybe, but I wouldn’t count on it. You should not look at a timeshare as an investment anyway. Will it ensure we maintain a “Premier” rating with Interval International? Maybe for a year or two, but that rating is already in jeopardy since we currently don’t and will not have all of the amenities (such as an on-site restaurant) required to be Premier-rated. Will it enhance your family’s vacation experience? I would hope so.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2010)

"The Schooner has $850,000 in reserve accounts that they *WILL NOT deplete them with this refurbishment*."

I would have hope they would deplete their reserve account to lower the special assessment.  

If it passes it will certainly deplete my reserve account.


Sterling


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 27, 2010)

The reserve account should be prudently managed.  It could be that they see a lot of defaults on the horizon.  If that's the case, it would be nice to have that reserve in place.  Has the resort given you a description of what risks they are covering with the reserve?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2010)

We faced similar renovation needs at Lawai Beach Resort.  It was handled with a medium term loan, 10 years if I remember, and the payments for the loan came out of maintenance fees.  I bring this up as an alternative that you can press on your board should the vote fail.  You can research the specific terms of the Alii building renovation in the LBR newsletter on the LBR wwebsite.  It was all laid out several issues ago, I believe.  or perhaps you can get the specifics from the owners representative or from the manager.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks to you both for the good suggestions.  I suppose in the event of a really bad storm the $850k contingency fund might be nice to have.

I'll forward the info re 10 year loan on to the board if the issue doesn't pass.

Sterling


----------



## Emi (Oct 30, 2010)

We have owned Maui Schooner since 1990. Though renovations are much needed to retain the premier status with II, we voted no to the ridiculous price for renovation. We own many of the brand name timeshares and have had special assessments for major renovations and none have exceeded $800.

We are also owners at the Bay Club on the Big Island which is undergoing a total renovation currently.The cost to the owners is as follows.
Unit “A” (2 BR) $ 535.59
Unit “B” (2 BR) $ 497.22
Unit A/B (2 BR) $ 508.48
Unit C/D (1 BR) $ 396.66
Unit E/F (2 BR villa) $ 614.59

The units (larger than the Maui Schooner's) are beautifully appointed and you can see them at the Bay Club website. I am on the board of the sister timeshare HGVC Waikoloa and have obtained the economics of this project. The total cost for the renovation per 2 BR unit.
Project Cost $63000
Soft Goods   $1200
GE tax          $1000
Contingency  $2400
That is a total of $67600 while the Maui Schooner is $12500 (assuming 51 weeks). The Bay Club is larger and there are benefits of economies of scale. Approximately 50% of the project  costs has been covered by the reserve.The disparity is much too large to believe Maui Schooner obtained a competitive bid. Over the last 6 months, I have emailed the board at Maui Schooner with an offer to assist them in making contact with the contractors for Bay Club. I have had no response. I have written again with my vote.

Some of the design in the model unit can be scaled back. I do not understand why they selected the expensive small stone tiles in the bath/shower. They look like they would be difficult to clean and maintain. The smooth surface, simple tiles will be less expensive and easier to maintain. 

The board has spent 2 years studying this project with blinders on. They have been totally insensitve to propose such a costly project at these economic times. Have they visited the other resorts on Maui that have undergone a major renovation? And to add insult to injury, they made no attempt to obtain a loan or even made arrangements for loan options for the owners. They arranged for owners who cannot afford it at this time to charge it to their credit card at 18% interest !! 

They expect a 15% delinquency which is built into the price for the owners to pay. If the project is $16 million as someone had calculated,then that is $2.4 million we are expected to pay into a fund that if they eventually collect will go into the reserve. If this has been in the making for so many years, why did they not plan for the reserve. Also, in the letter, they have indicated that this improvement will not last very long for Maui Schooner to retain the premier status because there is no restaurant on site. Then why spend so much on room renovations instead of planning on the feasibility of having a cafe onsite.

There are so many questions as to how this project was handled that there is a feeling owners have been kept in the dark and our interest ignored. We are going to see a huge percentage of foreclosures and sell offs on eBay for $1 if this is approved. Their 15% deliquency will be inadequate. Who is going to pay the bill at that time??


----------



## CarolinaBlueEyes (Nov 15, 2010)

*The vote*

Anyone have word on the results? Thanks


----------



## Emi (Nov 25, 2010)

I received a letter back from Greg Gfeller,President of the Board in response to my letter suggesting that I can put them in contact with the Bay Club management. I advised their renovations costs $63000 approximately half of the proposed Maui Schooner renovations of $125000. I received a thank you and they may consider it. He also said "I believe that with vacation clubs there is a much larger owner base than with a small resort like the Maui Schooner so the special assessment can be spread out between more members than we have at the Maui Schooner." I gave him the per room cost for a 2BR. I think this board is clueless.

Please also note that in the breakdown of the maintenance fees, the board 2011 expense budget is $31400 compared to 2010 budget of $20300. If this is just their T&E, that is $6280 per board member. Are they getting a bonus for a job "well done"?


----------



## chester1122 (Nov 25, 2010)

I would suggest someone look at the Maui Lea.  The rennovation costs were similar to the Bay Club amd spread over time.



Emi said:


> I received a letter back from Greg Gfeller,President of the Board in response to my letter suggesting that I can put them in contact with the Bay Club management. I advised their renovations costs $63000 approximately half of the proposed Maui Schooner renovations of $125000. I received a thank you and they may consider it. He also said "I believe that with vacation clubs there is a much larger owner base than with a small resort like the Maui Schooner so the special assessment can be spread out between more members than we have at the Maui Schooner." I gave him the per room cost for a 2BR. I think this board is clueless.
> 
> Please also note that in the breakdown of the maintenance fees, the board 2011 expense budget is $31400 compared to 2010 budget of $20300. If this is just their T&E, that is $6280 per board member. Are they getting a bonus for a job "well done"?


----------



## HawaiiLover (Dec 9, 2010)

*Results of the Maui Schooner vote?*



chester1122 said:


> I would suggest someone look at the Maui Lea.  The rennovation costs were similar to the Bay Club amd spread over time.



I was considering buying a week at the Maui Schooner and then saw this line of postings.  What was the result of the vote?
Thanks.
Oops!  Nevermind, I found the other thread that said the new assessment did NOT pass.


----------



## KulaBoyz (Dec 11, 2010)

Emi said:


> I received a letter back from Greg Gfeller,President of the Board in response to my letter suggesting that I can put them in contact with the Bay Club management. I advised their renovations costs $63000 approximately half of the proposed Maui Schooner renovations of $125000. I received a thank you and they may consider it. He also said "I believe that with vacation clubs there is a much larger owner base than with a small resort like the Maui Schooner so the special assessment can be spread out between more members than we have at the Maui Schooner." I gave him the per room cost for a 2BR. I think this board is clueless.
> 
> Please also note that in the breakdown of the maintenance fees, the board 2011 expense budget is $31400 compared to 2010 budget of $20300. If this is just their T&E, that is $6280 per board member. Are they getting a bonus for a job "well done"?



   Let me get this straight.  A larger owner base?... we have 52 weeks ... and they have more?  The board did not do anything bad except go overboard on the renovation/cost.  AND, we did not tell them "whoa!" when they showed us the proposed renovation unit in building B, even though they did keep having the cost going up and up and up.

Let us fix what needs fixing and not indulge the fantasy of those who think we need something entirely new.


----------

